# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker, HCU, DC phoenix 05-15-2017 update summary

## mohamed73

*ONLY World FIRST features on all DC Unlocker softwares*  *DC Unlocker 1.00.1374 :* 
Read bootloader unlock code, FRP, Huawei ID unlock support for:  *Huawei Y7 2017*
TRT-LX1 *Huawei Trinity*
TRT-TL00
TRT-AL00 *Huawei Nova lite+*
TRT-LX01 
FRP Unlock support for: *Huawei Honor 6C*
DIG-L21 *Huawei Nova Smart*
DIG-L01 *Huawei Diego*
DIG-AL00
DIG-L01
DIG-L21
DIG-L22
DIG-L23
DIG-TL10 *Huawei GR3 2017*
DIG-L21  *HCU-Client v142*  
Read bootloader unlock code, Repair Imei, SN, BT, MAC, FRP,  Huawei ID unlock support for:  *Huawei Y7 2017*
TRT-LX1 *Huawei Trinity*
TRT-TL00
TRT-AL00 *Huawei Nova lite+*
TRT-LX01 
FRP Unlock support for: *Huawei Honor 6C*
DIG-L21 *Huawei Nova Smart*
DIG-L01 *Huawei Diego*
DIG-AL00
DIG-L01
DIG-L21
DIG-L22
DIG-L23
DIG-TL10 *Huawei GR3 2017*
DIG-L21   *DC Phoenix v39 beta*  
Added Simple flashing interface
Added flashing support Huawei Trinity (TRT-)
NOW automatic 
port selection,
Flashing mode detection
Flashing all files in all modes automatically with one button.
Now Huawei full stock firmware can be requested for free.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

